# RED Snapper are back on the menu boys!



## How2fish (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2010/20100921_gulfsnapper.html


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 24, 2010)

Will be out there next friday, on the ledge out of PC.


----------



## d-a (Sep 24, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Will be out there next friday, on the ledge out of PC.



I'll be out there too, just a little more west of you.

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 25, 2010)

6 more days and counting, you going back to Texas d-a or Destin seeings how both are west of where I will be.....I hope to warm up on a few AJs and grouper this weekend, heading down in just a few hours for some sunday and monday fishing.


----------



## d-a (Sep 25, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> 6 more days and counting, you going back to Texas d-a or Destin seeings how both are west of where I will be.....I hope to warm up on a few AJs and grouper this weekend, heading down in just a few hours for some sunday and monday fishing.




No ill be in Bama, the red snapper are larger there than the ones i catch in the panhandle. They feed more on finfish than crustations there and respond rather well to jigs because of that.

d-a


----------



## How2fish (Oct 11, 2010)

To give an idea of the size of the snappers the redfish at the top of the pic was 39 inches long.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 11, 2010)

Some from last saturday. Alot of the snapper were caught on artificials, along with the kings and one of the grouper, all on knife style high speed jigs.


----------



## bird_dawg (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice catch there redneck!  Good king and a really nice red.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 11, 2010)

Here are our two biggest from this past weekend in Gulf Shores.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice ones Nitram, fancy bumping into you on this board.  You getting ready for quail season?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 12, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Nice ones Nitram, fancy bumping into you on this board.  You getting ready for quail season?



I'm always getting ready for quail season!  As far as this board, it doesn't get much better than snapper fishing.


----------



## d-a (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is My best one of the weekend.






We kept none less than 24 inches on Saturday and none less than 22 on Sunday(had 4 anglers then instead of 2)

d-a


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 12, 2010)

d-a said:


> Here is My best one of the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice fish man!  Were you fishing out of Bama?  I think we're gonna go down to apalach the weekend of the 23rd.


----------



## d-a (Oct 13, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> Nice fish man!  Were you fishing out of Bama?  I think we're gonna go down to apalach the weekend of the 23rd.



Yea that was out of Dauphin Island. Didnt even fish near the rigs, they were crowded atleast the ones less than 30 miles out. 

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice ones d-a, now for the question.....knife jigs, octopus jigs or bait???


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 13, 2010)

From last Sat off PC beach, best snapper was 18lbs , 11 lb trigg, & 47lb Wahoo.


----------



## d-a (Oct 14, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Nice ones d-a, now for the question.....knife jigs, octopus jigs or bait???



OTI Jitterbel in pink. We did catch a lot off of the eastern tackle Aki jigs. Ill post up some more pics of the jigs in the morning.











d-a


----------



## d-a (Oct 14, 2010)

Michael F Sights said:


> From last Sat off PC beach, best snapper was 18lbs , 11 lb trigg, & 47lb Wahoo.




That trigger is a stud, you should check to see if it was a record. 

I would trade all my red snappers for a couple of hoo's. There my favorite to eat.

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 15, 2010)

d-a said:


> That trigger is a stud, you should check to see if it was a record.
> 
> I would trade all my red snappers for a couple of hoo's. There my favorite to eat.
> 
> d-a



I like my wahoo too, last year caught quite a few on jigs, this year kings seem to be more the norm.  I have been really lucky with cutoffs, only the rare one.  A couple of years ago I was picking them up rather close in which supprised me somewhat.  Last year we caught them in deeper water, this year, even in the deeper water it seems to be more kings. Most on my long Smiths. The 'hoo and the kings love them, thank goodness I haven't had many cutoffs, would get rather expensive.


----------



## chris waddell (Oct 24, 2010)

I think we got all these beet size wize haha first time ever going salt water fishing total


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Nov 4, 2010)

The Snapper bite is hot out of Carrabelle now. Only a few more weekends left


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

very nice boys, there chewing good out of Destin also. (flounder bite is on also)


----------



## No plugs (Nov 30, 2010)

No pics, but have been down to orange beach 3 times since it opened.  Each time, got our limit(6), usually within about 90 minutes of fishing, with our biggest being about an 18 lber.  It has fallen off a good bit in the past few weeks, but am hoping with it being a short season, next year is incredible.


----------

